# Persian: tomorrow



## DrLindenbrock

A quote from Bienvenidos, if I may. 



> The interesting thing is that in Farsi *sabaah *means *tomorrow*


 
As a learner of Iranian Persian I've always heard that the word for "tomorrow" was _fardâ_ _/ فردا_. Do you use _sabâh / صباح_ in Afghanistan?
At this point, could we summarize the situation a little? E.g., examples "standard" Persian, colloquial Iranian, colloquial Afghan, colloquial Tajik etc. ...  
Xodâfez / خدافظ


----------



## Alijsh

I didn't also know that "sabâh" can mean "tomorrow". We don't have it. And in poetry, as far as I remember, it only means "morning". I'd like to know if dear Afghans use "fardâ" or they just use "sabâh".

I think, "sabâh" means "tomorrow morning". In Tajiki Persian, they say "pagâh" and I have heard that "sabâh" is actually Arabized form of this word. "pagâh" means "[early] morning" but in Tajiki it means "tomorrow" as well.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Alijsh said:


> In Tajiki Persian, they say "pagâh" and I have heard that "sabâh" is actually Arabized form of this word. "pagâh" means "[early] morning" but in Tajiki it means "tomorrow" as well.


 
Thank you for your information!  
Are you sure that "sabâh" comes from (is an adaptation of) "pagâh"?
I always thought "sabâh" was a native Arabic word. Also the passage from P to S (saad) doesn't seem a common pattern...
Of course it could be right, I was just wondering if you were reasonably sure about this!  
And yes, dear Afghans, please tell us if you use "fardâ"!


----------



## Alijsh

I'm not sure. that's why I said "I have heard"  I read it in a page quoting from a work written by a Syrian (Arab). I agree. It doesn't seem to be right although l'impossible est possible  Anyway, I just mention it because in Tajiki they say "pagâh" for "tomorrow".

I checked Moin Dictionary and it didn't have "tomorrow" as a sense for sabâh. Both sabâh and pagâh mean "early morning". I still think that sabâh meant "tomorrow morning" and later found an extended meaning of "tomorrow" especially that Pahlavi for tomorrow is fradâg -> fardâ. 

Let's see what dear Afghans say


----------



## Abbassupreme

According to my Persian teacher, "sabaah" means morning wind or breeze.  It makes sense to me that the Afghan Persians would say "morning" to signify "tomorrow", as Spanish does the same thing:
Manana (with a tilde on the first n, but I can't do that on this computer.)= Morning, Tomorrow


----------



## Alijsh

Abbassupreme said:


> According to my Persian teacher, "sabaah" means morning wind or breeze.


I think you mean bâd-e sabâ (باد صبا). It's different. sabâh is this: صباح which means صبح زود، بامداد، پگاه


----------



## Tisia

Hi

'sabâh' in Arabic means 'morning'. 'Tomorrow' in Arabic is 'ghad'.

Tisia


----------



## panjabigator

We pronounce "'sabâh" as /subah/ and it means "morning."


----------



## Bienvenidos

Hi everyone  

*Afghanistan:


WRITTEN: *fardâ --> tomorrow
*SPOKEN: *sabâh --> tomorrow

THE WORD FOR "MORNING" is *súb*, with a Spanish u)

*Tomorrow morning : Sabâh súb
In the morning: Tha súbaquí

*Using Spanish accents...reverting back to my old transliteration style I used way back when I joined the forums.


----------



## vikramkr

In Hindustani, sabaah means morning. Although, it's pronounced súbah. I'm almost certain that the word entered Hindustani through Persian.


----------



## Abbassupreme

Alijsh said:


> I think you mean bâd-e sabâ (باد صبا). It's different. sabâh is this: صباح which means صبح زود، بامداد، پگاه


 
There we go.  Thank you.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Sabah*(every letter is pronounced, "sa" as in *su*n, and bah as in *Bah*utu) is the Arabic loan word for morning in Turkish as well.


----------



## Alijsh

Bienvenidos said:


> THE WORD FOR "MORNING" is *súb*, with a Spanish u)
> 
> *Tomorrow morning : Sabâh súb*
> *In the morning: Tha súbaquí*


For morning we say sobh. We have also bâmdâd in written language which is used in some registers e.g. in TV: xabar-hâ-ye bâmdâdi: morning news; xabar-hâ-ye nimruzi: midday news; xabar-hâ-ye šâmgâhi: night news (I hope I have written their English equivalents correctly).

Tomorrow morning*:* fardâ sobh

Now, I have a question. What do you say for "tomorrow night"? sabâh šaw?


----------



## Bienvenidos

Alijsh said:


> sabâh šaw?



Yes; with the  šaw pronounced like *shao*. 

 

Afternoon: câšt (chawsht)


----------



## elroy

Tisia said:


> 'sabâh' in Arabic means 'morning'. 'Tomorrow' in Arabic is 'ghad'.


 Just a clarification: "Tomorrow" in Arabic would be "ghad*an*" or "*al*-ghad." In Palestinian Arabic we say "bukra" (I have no idea where it comes from).


----------



## MOST-WANTED

Alijsh said:


> it because in Tajiki they say "pagâh" for "tomorrow".
> 
> 
> Let's see what dear Afghans say


 I think pagah means late afternoon between 4 o'clock (pm) and 5 pm.

Farda and Sabah both are comman also in speaking language in Kabul, but not sure in other province of Afghanistan


----------



## Alijsh

Dear MOST-WANTED, I have an example here that says pagâh means fardâ in Tajiki Persian:

پدرم پگاه از مسکو می آمدگی است. شايد فردا پدرم از مسکو بيايد​


----------



## MOST-WANTED

Alijsh said:


> Dear MOST-WANTED, I have an example here that says pagâh means fardâ in Tajiki Persian:
> 
> پدرم پگاه از مسکو می آمدگی است. شايد فردا پدرم از مسکو بيايد​


Interesting to know that they using a kind of Auxilary verb i.e  
آمدگی
Well Pagah was used in Old Persian as my grandma said.
But i am not sure why Tajikis are using this for early morning.


----------

